# LOOK AT THESE CUTIES =D



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

We are still looking to add another fluff. Preferably a dog that can make me feel more safe here alone and a good running partner for James. He brings one of the kids occasionally but they can't keep up for that long. Anyways here are the current fluffs I'm looking at and before going to see them I wanted to get options from you all. As I said before we are not in a rush a want a fluff that will get along with both of our kids perfectly since they were here first.  

Here are the links.

http://www.deltaanimal.org/view.asp?ID=745 Hes sooo cute but I don't know all that much about Labs but I know that some are a little on the hyper side. Anyways we are not found of the name they gave him and would probably changed it to Maverick.

http://www.upaws.org/available.php?id=3236 This girl is adorable. And by viewing the video she seems to not mind other dogs but is a bit withdrawn. I love her name. I had named one of my cats (that lives at my Mom's) that until I found out she was a he.  

Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:Good luck: It's an exciting time planning a new addition, isn't it? I know what you mean about wanting to make sure he or she fits with the other 2. We worry about that, too... :sweatdrop: We didn't worry this much about each skin kid we added to the bunch! :smrofl:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

My daughter has a lab/retriever mix, black one like this one. It's a sweet dog. But.... full of energy, loooooooooves water (he pulled out a lot of the sprinklers in the yard), there is a lot of shedding (you will need to vacuum a lot), loooooves to eat (ate all the herbs my son-in-law planted). Vet told her to be careful how much she feeds. They don't know when to stop.
[attachment=40335:IMG_1028__2_.JPG]


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I think my Clifford is an excellent watch dog, and barks at any sounds to my house. Not sure, if you know what your in for with a bigger dog, but do take sometime on this decision. IMOP I wouldn't add any other dog but another Maltese. I know others on here have other breeds, so maybe then can be of help. Like a previous poster said, Labs are very hyper, and can tear up a house and yard in no time. If you do get one of these two I would get the chow mix, proably won't be as distructive. Maybe consider an older dog may help on the hyper activity. This is my preference, but you may be up for some sloppy wet kisses, and a few holes in the yard, big difference from a malt, uh? lol


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Aug 27 2008, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625929


> My daughter has a lab/retriever mix, black one like this one. It's a sweet dog. But.... full of energy, loooooooooves water (he pulled out a lot of the sprinklers in the yard), there is a lot of shedding (you will need to vacuum a lot), loooooves to eat (ate all the herbs my son-in-law planted). Vet told her to be careful how much she feeds. They don't know when to stop.
> [attachment=40335:IMG_1028__2_.JPG][/B]


Hmmm yeah there is much to think about with a Lab I guess. My fiance grew up with Golden Retriver/Lab mix who was adopted from the shelter here and she wasn't really hyper. But its hard to know what you will get with a mutt. I grew up with a Brittany/Springer Spaniel who was the most hyper dog I have ever met. But she loved to cuddle and give lots of kisses.

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Aug 27 2008, 07:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625936


> I think my Clifford is an excellent watch dog, and barks at any sounds to my house. Not sure, if you know what your in for with a bigger dog, but do take sometime on this decision. IMOP I wouldn't add any other dog but another Maltese. I know others on here have other breeds, so maybe then can be of help. Like a previous poster said, Labs are very hyper, and can tear up a house and yard in no time. If you do get one of these two I would get the chow mix, proably won't be as distructive. Maybe consider an older dog may help on the hyper activity. This is my preference, but you may be up for some sloppy wet kisses, and a few holes in the yard, big difference from a malt, uh? lol[/B]


My fluffs are also very good at barking at unfamiliar sounds. We do plan on taking our time an finding the perfect dog for our situation who is around 30 pounds. As I said my fiance and I both grew up with bigger dogs. I want another dog so I was thinking about going with a bigger one this time. Its not for certain but I think it would help me feel more safe and also I think it would be nice for my fiance and I to have a running partner.


----------



## Mogwai (Aug 9, 2008)

If you want a breed that is active but tolerant of kids and other dogs and highly intelligent I would suggest a Staffordshire terrier, or American Pitbull terrier
They are amazing dogs if socialized and trained properly. they are extremely easy to train and love to be active but will chill out in the house and will protect the pack with their lives if need be ... I know they have gotten a lot of bad publicity but they are amazing dogs if given a chance... They love people and love to pull so you could get a cart and put your little one in it and go for a walk and not have to carry anyone when they get tired ... ha ha 

check out http://www.bulliesinneed.ca/bin.htm

just a suggestion


----------

